# From scared stray to...



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

I have had Missy for a little over a month. She was a stray for who knows how long and was in bad shape when my friend's cousin found her. She was very skittish and hissed at me a lot when I first got her. She still hisses at me but now I get a "meow" and even ... a PURR!... out of her. Missy and I have had some major breakthroughs in our relationship lately... now I can get her to come out of hiding and greet me and she has "found her voice"... so much so that she likes to walk around the apartment at 3 a.m. "talking" to me... ahhh yes she is showing her true tortie colors... 
And I am a happy Mommy!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Cute! My tortie does that little tail shake too


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Awww what a cutie pie. I love it when a shy cat warms up and wants to get all mushy! Great progress!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That exchange at the beginning is so cute! "Want to come see me?" "Whaaaa." So funny. It's clear that you're both communicating at that moment.

It looks like she's really warming up. Congrats on your progress!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

You've got yourself a beautiful cat. 

She stilll seems a bit unsure of things, but you're doing fine.


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks everyone. yes she is still a little scared but sooo much better than she was when I first got her. I absolutely LOVE the tail shudder! hahaha


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! She's so cute. I just realize her tail is shaking..  Do you know why is that?


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

konstargirl said:


> Aw! She's so cute. I just realize her tail is shaking..  Do you know why is that?


I've seen that before in cats. I do suspect it's nerves.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I always thought the tail vibrating thing was excitement or happiness.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

You're making great progress with her!


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I always thought the tail vibrating thing was excitement or happiness.


From what I've read the tail shaking is a greeting? Different from switching the tail in anger/annoyment. Wicket does it when he's really excited to see us.


----------



## Ranogon (Dec 30, 2010)

Very cute and great progress! Had me laughing a bit when you started meowing!


----------

